# Lake Hartwell_Bass Tournament_8/27/2016



## SnapperG (May 16, 2016)

The Hart County Takedown Club is hosting it's 1st Annual Bass Tournament on August 27, 2016. Please take a look at the flyer below!


----------



## SnapperG (May 18, 2016)

Tournament flyer has been updated to add sponsorship information...check it out!


----------



## SnapperG (May 26, 2016)

Tournament Flyer!


----------



## SnapperG (Aug 19, 2016)

Blast off is just over a week away! $1,000 guaranteed 1st prize.


----------



## SnapperG (Aug 29, 2016)

A huge thanks to Boating Atlanta, our sponsors, fisherman, and all the parents that came out to make this possible.

If anyone cares to see what it took to win and big fish, feel free to check out the link below.

https://www.facebook.com/Hart-County-Wrestling-1023621394316456/?ref=aymt_homepage_panel


----------

